# please help identify a fish



## McRae77 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was gifted with this pretty fish when a pal closed her cichlid tank down but she doesnt remember what it is...there is a bit of blush on the belly...greatly thankful for any help


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

*welcome w-smiles McRae77, I can help you determine that fish species, because if I'm wrong and no one has answered before this post was made...the threads will fly your way...So in my view is a convic cichild.
Now it's not exact in all markings, but body shape in general, some markings simular but not exact, and missing the mark over the eye. Oh consider the female or just a young flowerhorn cichild... Hope that helps Larry


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a young flowerhorn cichlid...I think. Pretty similar to the one in this thread:
Amphilophus Forum and Midas Cichlid Forum ~ View topic - Male or Female? :?:


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

It was the spot below where a hump would be and the one at the tail, which gave me the best leads, and I do believe that is the fish.. Larry


----------



## McRae77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you both very much!! glad to have it figured out


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm glad that you mentioned she had a cichild tank, or that search could still be underway. Larry


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

nah cichlids are pretty distinctive. Once you get to know the usual body types (angels and discus are exceptions) it's pretty easy to ID something as a cichlid...as for identifying specific cichlids, don't look at me! hahaha


----------

